# Dark Walkers



## NarlethDrider (Jul 23, 2003)

Seventy years ago, the goddess Lloth went silent, not heeding the call of her most faithful servants.
Sixty years ago, followers of various gods of the drow pantheon begin to disappear, returning to cities in the vast underdark that were strongholds of their divinities. For those sunlovers on the surface, they began to relax as years & decades began to pass without the sight of vile drow conducting those terrible raids. Five years ago the followers of Elistree began to disappear, no bodies remained of her followers. No merchants from the fabled drow cities plied their trade to the surface world.

Qilue Veladorn & her few remaining sisters now occupy the last remaining stronghold of the goddess Elistree in the undercity of Skullport. With help from the maligned Harpers, she keeps a tenuous hold upon the promenade. Over the last few years, her agents have been recruiting the outcasts of the underdark, preparing to finally find out what has happened to her kin. Will she? Only the Dark Walkers will know.

Following her friend & sometime companion the druidess tiefling Thelia, Qilue has assembled teams to explore & find out the mysteries of the underdark.

 Character level: 6

Races: Choose from the following: Half-ogre, *half-drow(a template), half-narleth (a template), verminoids (from Plot & Poison), spiderlings (from P&P), drey (from P&P), driders{spider & scorpion}(template), lizard men, chitne, ettercaps, & some of the monster classes from Savage Species---also if u have a race that you would like to run thats not listed, let me know. No half fiends, half celestials, or 'standard' PHB races.

Alignment: No evil alignments..

Background: A background is required of all characters---one that is really well written will gain you some bonus x.p.'s 

Classes: I dont have any of the 'splat books', so if you wanna use something thats not in the PHB of FRC, email me the info . Also, I'm using the ranger from Monte Cooke's website.

Money: 200 gp.

Equipment: You will equip your character with free mundane gear. You have 2 free masterwork items. You have free armor as long as it is light or medium. You will have one character specific magic item.

Abilities: You have 88 points to spread on abilities. 18 is max for attribute prior to penalties/bonuses.

Feats: Your regional feat is a freebie. As is your regional gear


Contact info: NarlethDrider@aol.com


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jul 24, 2003)

Still taking applicants if you have what it takes 

Join the gateway sight , Savage Harpers


----------



## KingOfChaos (Jul 25, 2003)

erm...200 gp for a 6th level character? 

Did Qilue happen to rob the PCs before the adventure?   Even after all the free gear, you'd still have quite a bit of money left over...certainly more than 200 gp.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jul 25, 2003)

KingOfChaos said:
			
		

> *erm...200 gp for a 6th level character?
> 
> Did Qilue happen to rob the PCs before the adventure?   Even after all the free gear, you'd still have quite a bit of money left over...certainly more than 200 gp. *




A-HA!, you figured out the secret plot thread as I subject the players to low fundange so they must struggle against their morals(some of them anyway) as they subcumb to petty larceny to survive the terrors of the underdark! 

Seriously though, none of the players have complained about the low funds, eventhough they dont know that they will be properly supplied for the journey ahead.

As for Qilue, a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do.


----------

